# 45 Colt vs. 357 Mag.



## Ruger71

Two seperate shops have recomended a 45 Colt over a 357 Mag to me for a hunting/shooting gun. I was interested in a 357 because of less recoil and cheaper ammo. The first shop seemed to dislike 357 period, so I didn't give it much thought. The second shop provided more insight to their reasoning. I was told that the recoil would be slower and more controled on a 45 than the 357 making it more comfortable to shoot and that the noise was much more pleasant. The other advantage was the ability of hotter loads to push up the power if so desired. Shooting the two isn't an option, so I'm looking for people who have shot both and have some thoughts. After the second shop told me the same thing, I felt I should give it some thought. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Shipwreck

I have never shot a 45 colt gun, but I too like the 357 - U can also shoot 38 in it for practice and for money savings. I'd recomend that.

Be aware that many shops have a severe bisa - people here have talked about biases towards the P99 from gun shops recently. Some are pushing XDs over Glocks now. 

Some people who work in these shops don't even know what they are talking about sometimes.

Get what U like


----------



## 2400

Ruger71 said:


> Two seperate shops have recomended a 45 Colt over a 357 Mag to me for a hunting/shooting gun.


It's hard to give general advice without knowing what you plan on hunting.


----------



## Baldy

What type game are you going after? Animals under the size of a deer will be dispatched in a hurry with a .357mag. You can take a deer with a .357 but I would rather have a .45 colt for that.


----------



## bompa

Have both and have to say that if I needed a hunting handgun the 45Colt in a Ruger Bisley or Blackhawk..As a reloader one can load cream puff loads to bangers that rival the 44mag..Your choice..


----------



## Ruger71

Whitetail deer and/or wild hogs if one were to walk out is what I am looking at. No bears here, yet.


----------



## 2400

Ruger71 said:


> Whitetail deer and/or wild hogs if one were to walk out is what I am looking at. No bears here, yet.


45 Colt, lots and lots of practice.


----------



## Revolver

I'd recommend a .357 Magnum if you don't reload. If you do or plan on reloading, the .45 Colt would serve better. .357 Magnum is easier to find off the shelf, especially loads more appropriate for hunting. And you can buy .38 Spl off the shelf for it to plink with. In order to take advantage of what .45 Colt has to offer out of your Ruger you need to either reload or order from specialty places like Buffalor Bore and Doubletap. At least that's been my experience.


----------



## noproblem5671

*hunting ammo*

I'd go bigger than .357 for hogs if they are sizable. Heavier bullets are preferable. I haven't shot .45 Colt, but it should have less recoil than .44 Magnum with a heavy bullet so it might be a good round. The .44 can shoot a similar wieght bullet a lot faster so more kick, but also more stopping power. .44 would also give the option of 44 special for practice which is more pleasant to shoot, but still not cheap. 
The .45 is probably a good choice, but a big hog very well may not drop from one shot. Unfortunately the handguns with enough power to reliably take down bigger game aren't always pleasant for much else IMO.

44 Spec 
200 GR 900 fps 359.2 ft-#s energy

44 Mag 
200 GR 1420 fps 894.3 ft-#s energy 
240 GR 1180 fps 741.1 ft-#s energy

45 Long Colt 
225 GR 920 fps 422.3 ft-#s energy 
255 GR 860 fps 418.2 ft-#s energy 
225 GR 900 fps 404.2 ft-#s energy


----------



## Baldy

I have drop a few hogs with my .357mag. You want to make the first shot a very well placed one and you almost always have to make a second one. I would recommend a .45 Colt or a .44mag over a .357. Them second shots in high grass can get hairy when they charge.


----------



## DJWright

Have used a variety of both calibers for many years. Here's the deal. A handgun must fit your hand well to shoot it well. At close range I don't find a lot of difference, but I practice a lot out to 300 yards or so with my handguns. I have small hands, so the larger framed 44s and 45s are a little too large for accurate shooting at Looong ranges for me. The medium framed .357 fit perfectly. I started out 40 years ago with a .357 and shot it for many years, Then when to the .44 and 45s. My favorite was a Freedom Arms .45 Colt with 340 gr. LBT bullets. Hit a 12"x12" steel plate like a sledge hammer at 200 yards consistantly. But with my .357s little beer can sized objects where easy to hit. I've since sold all my 44s and 45s and have 4 .357s. I have found them much easier for ME to use and hit with because of the way they fit my hand. AND my 180 gr. LBT bullets do as much damage, and kill deer sized animals the same as a Keith style bullet from a 44 or 45. Granted, use a wide flat nose LBT from the bigger bores do make bigger holes. But these days, if I need a bigger gun, I use one of my rifles. JMO; Good shootin'


----------



## James NM

This thread is almost 2 years old. I'd bet the OP has made his decision.

Say hello to my little friends!:smt167:smt167:smt167


----------

